# Which type St Augustine?



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Which breed of St Augustine should i get for my lawn? I will be replacing it in the next couple of months. Most gets full sun all day and 1/3 gets full sun from morning until mid-day. I think i have pretty decent topsoil. I will be killing and tilling up the old grass, then bringing in some topsoil to help level it out. Any recommendations on the topsoil are appreciated also. Thanks


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

How much area are you talking about, just a few pallets worth?


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Rough calculation is apx 2200 sq. ft. How many pallets is that?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

That is about 4 1/2 pallets. I would just buy raliegh St. Augustine.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

On the topsoil i would buy a screened it will be easier to smooth out.


----------



## chrisw142 (Jun 25, 2010)

hippyfisher said:


> Which breed of St Augustine should i get for my lawn? I will be replacing it in the next couple of months. Most gets full sun all day and 1/3 gets full sun from morning until mid-day. I think i have pretty decent topsoil. I will be killing and tilling up the old grass, then bringing in some topsoil to help level it out. Any recommendations on the topsoil are appreciated also. Thanks


From my experience in landscaping the worst type of grass is the Raleigh try to get Flour tam st Augustine it is disease resistance and will not get the brown patch like the Raleigh. Dose great in full sun and in shady areas. It is a bit more expensive but it is worth it not to have to deal with the brown patch. you will need about 4.5 pallets but most places will not sell you 1/2 pallet. figure on 5. On the topsoil make sure and get screened easy to spread and usually screened topsoil means its seed free so you will not have a lot of junk coming up from the new soil. Make sure to kill out your old grass first. Any question just let me know 
good luck.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

The brown patch is only if you if your grass is to wet and you get cold nights. Its a fungus. For the amount of money your going to pay for a specialty grass its not worth it.


----------



## chrisw142 (Jun 25, 2010)

redman35 said:


> The brown patch is only if you if your grass is to wet and you get cold nights. Its a fungus. For the amount of money your going to pay for a specialty grass its not worth it.


This is true but the price difference is less than 10.00 per pallet and you will need to water quite a bit at first to get new grass established. And to keep it looking good through the summer. I would rather just spend the extra money and not have to worry about it. Replaced lots of yards that had the old Raleigh with flour tam and had no complaints. It doesn't have to be cold to get brown patch. That is what happens when people water at night heavily and the grass cannot dry out.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Depends on where the guys live. i can promise you here in Houston its a big difference in price. Raliegh here cost me 80 per pallet delivered and the specialty grass they are wanting 120 a pallet delivered.


----------



## chrisw142 (Jun 25, 2010)

redman35 said:


> Depends on where the guys live. i can promise you here in Houston its a big difference in price. Raliegh here cost me 80 per pallet delivered and the specialty grass they are wanting 120 a pallet delivered.


Wow down here it is usually 10.00 or the same price as Raleigh. So I use to just sell Flourtam might as well better grass for same price. For a while I couldn't even find anybody that would sell Raleigh around here. But here Zoysia is a hot thing. Looks great after it grows in but it looks to inconsistent to me. True depends on where he lives. I just got me some 419 tiff to put down at my place in Rockport and it is doing great. Well it looked good till it went dormant. lol


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I live in pearland. I will shop around. I dont mind spending an extra $200 for a better product on this one time project. If its going to make that big a difference of course...


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

if you have any aggies helping plant grass be sure to tell them green side goes up.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Go with Flortam as it is drought tollerant. Fertilize 3 times a year and mow high. Use slow release 19-5-10


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

GET PALMETTO ST AUGUSTINE GRASS. You will be very happy.. 
[*]Palmetto is a semi-dwarf St. Augustine grass that has greater tolerance to temperatures, shade and sun than other types of St. Augustine grasses. Palmetto is known for its bright color and fine texture.

​


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

hippyfisher, you ever get this worked out.. I've been out and about.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

fin&feather said:


> hippyfisher, you ever get this worked out.. I've been out and about.


I wasnt really planning on starting it until march so no i havenet done anything yet. Just doing research here and there.


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

The best St Augustine variety is called AmeriShade. It is new, hard to find, and is very expensive but is has some MAJOR advantages over the other types.

1) peforms best in shade (which you said is not an issue for you)
2) super slow growth (mow on half as often)
3) good disease resisitance

The reason is cost so much is because it takes a year before the sod grower can re-cut that fiel


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok. All St Augustine will get brown patch if the conditions are right, Flortam is not resistant. Also it will be harder to grow south of Dallas.(too warm) Amerishade is not as shade tolerant as they say. And please do not believe St. Augustine is drought tolerant it requires at least 1 inch of water per week to survive during the south Texas summers. Go with the Raleigh, your gonna get about 400 square feet per pallet. Prep the ground properly and when you lay the sod maintain moisture but do not over water untill established. If you have too much shade in your lawn(less than 6-7 hours) of sun then thin out your trees first. Good luck.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

PALMETTO ST AUGUSTINE IS THE BEST.......


----------

